# Herf House Cigars Summer Herf Series 5/21/05



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Herf House Cigars
Proudly Presents the

HERF HOUSE
SUMMER HERF
SERIES

Saturday, May 21st
12 pm-?
At
Herf House
Cigars
West Broad St, Richmond

No Charge Food
Featuring:
Uncle Mikey's Special Burgers
Sausage
Fried Turkey

And anything else you would like to bring

BYOB

And of course, we have cigars.

Come Try Our Newest Line:
Cuba's Famous Brands

And be there when Uncle Mikey Says:

"Don't you dare burn the building down with that turkey fryer"
​


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

and dont forget to bring a lawn chair if you want somewhere to sit


----------

